# Mail ne supprime pas les messages du serveur



## lolodu56 (29 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Mes messages ne sont pas supprimer du serveur FAI après la réception dans mail 
Je qui fait que je peu les recevoir à nouveau sur mon PC un peu plus tard...
Je ne trouve pas la manip à faire dans la config de mail.

Quelqu'un peu  t'il m'aider ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## DeepDark (29 Mai 2009)

Dans Mail :


Clique droit sur le compte > Modifier > Onglet "Avancé" : cocher "Supprimer la copie du serveur..."


----------



## lolodu56 (29 Mai 2009)

Super, merci 

En fait s'était coché mais suppression au bout d'un semaine...

  A bientôt


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (29 Mai 2009)

lolodu56 a dit:


> Super, merci
> 
> En fait s'était coché mais suppression au bout d'un semaine...
> 
> A bientôt



... donc attend une semaine !!!


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (14 Avril 2012)

Je rebondis sur ce sujet pour aborder mon problème qui est un peu l'inverse.
Après avoir acquis un Mac mini je vais donner mon ancien Mac à un membre de ma famille qui n'a pas d'ordinateur et je veux supprimer tous mes messages Mail sur cette machine (puis configurer la messagerie pour la personne à qui je donne l'ordi).
Mon adresse de messagerie principale est comme beaucoup d'entre nous un compte de mon fournisseur d'accès (Orange en l'occurence).
Question : 
Est-ce qu'en supprimant dans le vieux Mac mes messages Mail  je ne courre pas le risque de supprimer du coup les messages qui se trouvent sur le serveur Orange ? et que par ricochet ça détruise sur le _nouveau _mac mini le contenu de ma boîte Mail ?
Or je veux éviter ça à tout prix, j'ai pris soin de transférer intégralement le contenu de mon ancien Mac sur le nouveau via Assistant de migration ; je veux conserver tous mes vieux messages sur mon nouveau mac.


----------



## lappartien (14 Avril 2012)

que nenni mon gars. Tu as un nouveau mac mini, bon, tu as un FAI (fournisseur d'accès internet)et une adresse mail. à moins que le facteur soit bourré complètement il n'y a aucune chance que tes mails intitulés à Dupond@neuf.fr arrivent chez Durand@neuf.fr. Et QUE tant que tu t'es pas reconnecté aux mecs de chez Orange....(bref...)ils vont te garder tes mails ou ton courrier si tu préfères comme quand tu te tires aux bahamas 8 jours ...
Hein! t'es jamais parti aux bahamas!...
C'est pas grave car là n'est pas la question.
Même si le mec à qui tu files ton mac se blaze comme toi et prennen le m^me FAI (admettons hein...)
et bien il recevra pas TES mails car ton adresse n'est pas la m^me..
Voilà toi ton mac mini a une adresse et l'autre que tu veux fourguer à l'autre a une autre adresse.
Donc vraiment aucune chance puisque l'électronique ne boit pas (ou pas encore...)
bonne soirée.


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Avril 2012)

Et puis... quand on donne une machine le mieux c'est de supprimer le compte utilisateur que l'on a utilisé et en un créer un autre tout neuf  Et encore à mon sens c'est ... On formate le DD ( clean install) et on ré-installe le tout que ce soit propre clean... Une adresse e-mail qui traine c'est rien... mais imagine tes mots de passe de tous te sites web et voir données bancaires!!! Bouhhhhh


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (15 Avril 2012)

La question que je pose c'est :
Supprimer mes messages archivés dans Mail, qui sont dans mon vieux Mac, cela va t-il supprimer mes messages archivés dans le serveur d'Orange, _et du coup _supprimer ces même messages dans la boîte Mail du *nouveau* Mac ?
Je reprécise que tous mes vieux mails ont été transférés d'un Mac à l'autre via Assistant Migration et que je veux pouvoir les conserver.


----------



## lappartien (15 Avril 2012)

Non, ça va pa les supprimer. Tu peux transférer et garder tes anciens mails dans une boîte aux lettres "récup anciens" par ex.


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h44 ----------

ceci dit avant de lui passer ton anciennen bécane comme dit pierrot efface tout. Ceci et un conseil d'amis.


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Avril 2012)

Si tu veux pas tout effacer ( c'est ton choix) il te suffit de déconnecter le mac du réseau puis tu supprime le compte sur le vieux mac.

RQ: si ce compte est configuré en POP ça n'efface rien sur le serveur si celui-ci était en IMAP oui si tu étais connecté supprimé les messages du mac les supprimes du serveur

Par contre si tu supprimes directement le compte dans mail cela ne supprime rien sur le serveur ( puisque pas de synchronisation de compte)


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (15 Avril 2012)

Ok merci ! je sais ce que j'ai à faire maintenant


----------

